# Use Equipment tires?



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Anyone know where to get used tires & rims in the NY/NJ area?

Our CAT 416 has a leak in one of the rear tires. It is leaking all the way around the bead. Buying a new one is not a problem, other than the fact that the tire is about 1/2 tread, and adding only 1 new one will make the machine sit lopsided. Buying 2 new tires is not what we wnt to do right now.

I was thinking of filling it with "Slim" or a similar product. Foam filling is not worth the cost right now.

~Chuck


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Chuck,

Have your tire guy put a tube in it.I know it is not the right thing to do,but it works. We did it on a couple of our older loaders.

Good Luck


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Chuck I agree that would be your cheapest way out to solve your slow leak.If you put that other type stuff that fills the inside of the tire you will be getting new rims too.I would think it be hard to get used in backhoe tires most contractors will where them right down to nothing.


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

Chuck, 
I would break the bead and try using a little white grease around the bead and reseat the tire. That should stop the slow leak. If that fails...try a tube or slime. We use a product called "linseal" that works very well. Hope that helps. 

John


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

I almost always end up with tubes in mine before the tread is all gone. It's inconvenient because you can't just put a plug in when you pick up a nail or something, but you do get a lot more hours out of the tire. (Obviously, the last of those hours will be out of a tire with lousy tread.)

As far as used tires, I've never had a problem finding them either. About a month ago I tore up a 19.5L-24 that had about 50% tread left and found one that was just as good for a hundred bucks. There are three or four dealers I call and I'll usually find at least one good used one between them.

The sites I've been working most of the time in the past few years have been "brownfeilds" type sites and there are lots of really nasty hazards just waiting to kill my tires so I'm really just as happy with used tires. The chances are I wouldn't get the full tread life out of new ones anyway.


----------

